# Has my girl been cvered?



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello forum - i have been missing of late, but I really have been enjoying my pygmy girls. Apart from the neighbours buying an intact male (what for??) and he sometimes escapes and comes and chases my girls. Someone here said that you could tell me if she has been covered if I post a pic of "under her tail". I really hope not - there will be merry hell to pay if this is so! Her teats are not big, but they feel more "poofy" than normal.

Here is Bella...........


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

her vulva looks longated and there seems to be relaxation there ..its hard to tell if her vulva tip is up or down? 

My vote is yes..shes bred...but let others give there opinion before you pay your respects to your nieghbor lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Uh-oh....paternity suit!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Well if you go talk to your neighbors maybe tell them they can fix their male goat. Some people dont know you can. Most people I talk to are surprised my boys are fixed because they thought you only did that to dogs and cats. -rolls eyes-


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think she is bred but I am not good at this. What breed is the neighbors buck


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Ooooh eh eh! I am so upset, and sad and angry. The neighbours are SO irresponsible. Their male is also a Pygmy. And now I am worried about my baby girl too - Sophie! They don't care about their animals so they would NEVER sterilise the male. When they got him, they said it was a friend for the Angora female. But then why an intact Pygmy male???? Probably got it for free. I learned yesterday that they were involved in a HUGE confiscation by the SPCA when they were "trading" under a different sanctuary name. 44 starving horses removed. Some didn't even make it. I am on a mission of NOTE to expose them. 

Please look at my sweet little girl Sophie and tell me if she may have been covered as well?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They both look pregnant to me.  I'm so sorry. Just keep up good nutrition, some red raspberry herbs, they should be okay. :hug:


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Oooooooooooooooh boy! Now the questions will start me-thinks. I am going to trawl this forum first though, before I ask stuff that's already here for me to read.

I am spitting snakes...that's how cross I am!

I don't know what red raspberry herbs are. They get fresh lucerne, lucerne pellets at night, crushed mealies in the morning. And an apple a day. Summer is coming so there will soon be lots of natural grazing.

Off I go - let me get myself educated.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Red raspberry leaves are super good for pregnant animals. I've found this year it helped with faster, easier deliveries.  Good to give all through pregnancy. 

:hug: Is the lucerne high in calcium?


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

We don't have raspberry plants 

The Lucerne pellets I believe are good quality - this is what the insert says :

Protein - 140g/kg
Fat : 15 (min) to 70 (max)g/kg
Fibre : 130 (min) to 250 (max)g/kg
Calcium : 7 (min) to 15 (max)g/kg
Phosphorous : 3g/kg

Content : processed grain byproducts, lucerne, molasses, yellow maize, plant protein sources, macro and micro nutiontional element.

They are called GAME MASTER PELLETS, and it says Class : Drought feed.

So they get a big cup each of this at night. Then in the morning another big cup each of crushed mealies. And of course their apples.

Is this ok?

Am I doing my head in for no reason? I am panicked. 

Must they be separated when the kids come? Or will they still love eachother and be nice to eachother? I read a website on kidding, maybe I shouldn't have. Rubber gloves, vinegar, dental floss, iodine, towels, EISH.



:shock:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They may still be not pregnant, it's just good to be safe.

The pellets sound pretty good to me.  Are they offered hay? Usually kiddings go just fine.  Do you have a vet? You can let him know you think the girls may be pregnant, and that way he's prepared if you happen to need his help. I do this every year, just to be extra safe, but I haven't needed to call a vet yet. 

I don't think you'll need to separate the girls. There may be some butting as they try to get the herd queen position, but all in all, my girls still stayed best friends raising kids together. 

This is a site that has a great kidding section: http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm#doeskidding


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You may want to consider a bit of electric tape around your fence, to keep the buck out.


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Electric fencing? Whoooo boy - we have about 3km's of game fencing - can't do that. We are going to double and triple check the fence to see where he gets in - have a feeling it is at the bottom of the property where HE fenced it, and when he lets his starving horses out to graze, I think he leaves it open and that's where the bugger escapes.

My goats get fresh lucerne....someone told me it is more nutritious than hay. I can get hay though.....or klitsgrass (please don't ask me what that is in English, but I am told it's better than hay, but not as good as lucerne).

There is no vet in my town. I have a very special friend who might be coming to live here and that would be a godsend. She has helped deliver horses, cows, dogs...... Okay - there - now I have just made myself feel better. 

And of course, ThreeHavens YOU have made me feel better too. You're right - they may not be pregnant. And goats have been having babies for hundreds of years. Why should there be a problem with my girls. Although.....my baby girl (at a rough guess) is probably between 6-8 months old. Still a child herself.

Thank you again! This forum has been very good to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep feeding the Lucerne. It is my understanding that is very good stuff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you are doing just fine...keep reading...knowledge is power!! lots of good advice already given!!..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

JamAlly said:


> My goats get fresh lucerne....someone told me it is more nutritious than hay. I can get hay though.....or klitsgrass (please don't ask me what that is in English, but I am told it's better than hay, but not as good as lucerne).
> 
> There is no vet in my town. I have a very special friend who might be coming to live here and that would be a godsend. She has helped deliver horses, cows, dogs...... Okay - there - now I have just made myself feel better.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing perfect! Do they get minerals? That helps too. Your girls are very healthy and well cared for. Their chances for a good kidding are high just because of that. 

So glad you have a friend to help! Sounds like that would be perfect in case you need her. :thumb:

Glad I could help you feel better! :hug: If your young girl is pregnant, don't worry too much, there are many breeders who choose to breed healthy animals that young with no problems.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lucerne is another name for alfalfa.



Even if your girls are pregnant, they will be fine. Their diet sounds pretty much spot on!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol your neighbor would probably never notice that you slipped a band over his goats testicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

They both look preggo


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

I am so upset. Bella's udders are getting big. Can't see much change in baby Sophie. Bella had her last baby in June! And Sophie isn't even grown. I could cry!


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

eqstrnathlete said:


> Lol your neighbor would probably never notice that you slipped a band over his goats testicles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


OMG - are you serious???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Serious about not noticing or doing it?? Because that's exactly what I was thinking lol and no they probably wouldn't notice.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

JamAlly said:


> I am so upset. Bella's udders are getting big. Can't see much change in baby Sophie. Bella had her last baby in June! And Sophie isn't even grown. I could cry!


:hug: :hug: Hang in there! She has good odds. There have been a LOT of kids on here that have gotten bred before their time, and all of the ones I've seen have been perfectly fine. Just tell that animal-knowledgeable friend what's up so she can help if needed, and try not to stress too much around the goat so she in turn doesn't get too stressed.  You got this!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is it possible at all to tell the neighbor (graciously and gently) of your concern and ask him to please fix fencing or neuter the buck?


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Ag shame...isn't he too old for that? The elastic band thing? Won't it be painful? No....I'm not doing that, but no, they definitely wouldn't notice.

On the plus side, I have found a lady in my town has 60 Boer goats and she just laughed when I phoned her in a frenzy this morning. She is coming to see me next week and help me deworm the girls, and check that the food has enough protein, I'm feeding the right quantities...all the things I've been worried about.

So PHEW! I have someone who will hold my hand through this journey.

Thank you for being so encouraging!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You'd need a larger elastic band, but no, he's not too old, though I would think it'd be more uncomfortable. I wouldn't do it personally since it's not my goat, but if I did I would give him a shot of banamine before, and spray the area now and then to ward of infection. It's been done before.

I'm glad you have a friend! That's awesome.


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> Is it possible at all to tell the neighbor (graciously and gently) of your concern and ask him to please fix fencing or neuter the buck?


 LOL - not a chance. They are the people that had the Angora that is so matted, that was dragging the barbed wire around for a few days. I called the SPCA about that, I was so freaked out. So they came, made the neighbours shear the Angora, and promptly came back with a court order to PTS one sick horse, and they removed another two. They did this in two days, which is practically unheard of here, for them to move so quickly AND follow up. So these nasty neighbours don't care about ANY animal, never mind neutering something!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh gosh! That's awful. Oh man.


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Ja, that's why I was so cross when they got their intact male goat. They don't love animals, they don't need a male goat, they have no grazing...and I just knew that something like this was going to happen to my girls.

Ah well....moving forward now.....nothing I can do except get over myself and start to get excited about 2 little new babies that are coming my way.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very hard situation...I agree with three haven..I wouldnt band another goat as tempting as that might be...the best you can do is fix things on your end to keep the little Mooch out and away from your girls...and call SPCA on him every chance you get!
SOOOOOoooo glad you have a mentor coming to support you..thats awesome!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

How old is Sophie and how tall is she? also she looks pretty good weight to me but I'll go ahead and ask her weight also honestly having her last babies in June shouldn't be a problem if she is pregnant 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> How old is Sophie and how tall is she? also she looks pretty good weight to me but I'll go ahead and ask her weight also honestly having her last babies in June shouldn't be a problem if she is pregnant
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Hello Malory-who-is-awesome......

The background of my girls is sketchy because we got them from a student who was living here, couldn't pay rent - and ditched them and ran, so I don't really know how old they are.

Bella is the mom, and Sophie is her kid.

But to hazard a very uneducated guess.......

Bella's age - no clue, but in the last month she started to grow her little "beard" - does that help?

Bella gave birth in June (didn't even know she was pregnant, that's how clueless I am), we lost the kid.

Bella weaned Sophie in around April this year, so if Pygmy kids get weaned at around 8 weeks (I think I read that somewhere), then that puts Sophie's DOB at around February - so maybe she is 7 months old...or thereabouts?

Sophie can't be more than 20-30kg's because I am able to lift her off the dining room table (she's so naughty LOL) and carry her to the door. I can't lift more than that and walk because I'm a leg amputee 

In relation to Sophie's height - here is a pic of her with my mum....she's really still a little girl.....if it comes out sideways - forgive me - I am tech-challenged! Please lay your head down on the desk to view....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Sophie in the pics earlier seems to look more pregnant to me than Bella, but I've heard of 16in tall goats having fine births. And even if they are pregnant there is nothing you can do about it try not to stress them out and give them love and plenty of nutrition also pray for them and their babies, and you could also pray that they end up not being pregnant(to relieve you) but can you post more pics of them cause by all of the pics sometimes they look ok tall and sometimes they look small:/ it's hard to tell on pics for me:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes baby goats tend to nurse on their mother longer than usual but that may not be the case. Also I don't think Bella should have a problems due to size age or height, but if I could see more pics of Sophie next to her mom that would give me a better guess at her size


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady (Sep 19, 2014)

Refresh my memory (actually just tell me, I'm too lazy too look back at the other pages!), what would Sophie be bred to if she is pregnant? I had a 10 month old ND kid out with twin bucklings - no problem. If she is your baby and depending on how far along she is, you might be able to abort - but I personally am against that.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> Refresh my memory (actually just tell me, I'm too lazy too look back at the other pages!), what would Sophie be bred to if she is pregnant?


Another pygmy, if I remember correctly.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady (Sep 19, 2014)

Then, if I were you, I would watch her and hope for the best. 7 months old isn't too bad. Have the vet on call around kidding time and watch her like a hawk.


----------



## JamAlly (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone, and thank you Malory (who is awesome).....yes, the wayward father is a Pygmy as well. 

The girls are doing well....and yes.....I think you guys are right, they are pregnant. I am upset, but resigned. 

The girls are sleeping on my stoep (enclosed patio?) tonight because there may be rain and I am not sure that they like their giant sized doggy kennel. They are playing "centurion" - not letting anyone (read "dogs") past the gate. 

Sophie gave me a love bite tonight - right - that's my story and I am sticking to it......I have a bruise the size of a wee marshmallow on my arm. Oooh eh eh....love her much. 

And so we soldier on. You will no doubt be hearing a lot from me as I go into this journey with my girls. 

Thank you again. Muchly!


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

What about giving the girls a dose of lute? That's what I would do if i knew my goats were bred and I really didn't want it to happen. I try to avoid using it but in some situations....
Also, were the does even in heat when they were bred?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My girls have love bitten me too, haha! Ouch. >_<

Enjoy them. Stressing about it won't help anyone, just support them and prepare the best you can. I sometimes have to tell myself, kidding is only one day out of five months ... and most of the time it goes very smoothly. I bet those kids are going to be precious.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Pretty sure that she is pregnant. Keep an eye out for heat cycle. If she cycles again on the next month than she is not pregnant but if she doesn't...well...I think you know what that means. An as for that buck. I'd go talk to your neighbors and tell them what's wrong. And Telly hem that you don't appreciate their buck putting himself where he doesn't belong, if they start to justify you can call animal control about a nuisance buck and they will handle the owners! Hope all goes well. As for the lady, keep her fed and watered, clean stall, plenty of mineral too. Hope this helps and hope you have a safe kidding and hope that Buck gets under control.


Caleb


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree three havens most of my goats have babies on there own just fine I did have a doe however who had breach position babies because the daddy of the babies were 2 times the size of her so the babies were pretty big, but she ended up having the birth on her own and everything was fine everyone on goatspot is here to support you and help you if needed 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------

